# IUI Girls Part 150



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Part 150, wehay, may it be our lucky number C x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes                                                                                                                  
      
                      
2006 Sucess 
    

Sandi BFP FEB
Charliezoom IUI BFP FEB
Vicks IUI BFP FEB
Sweetcheeks IUI BFP FEB
Lucy IUI BFP March

2ww Baby Makers 
                                             


Lou
Jaynemay
Roayll
Leonara
Carrie
Froglet
Clarebabes
Jan T
Mathida
Debs

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go                       
          

Katrina
Britta
Misty
Dillydolly
Sair 
Chickadee

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!                    
                  

Corinna
VB
NatalieB
Minow
Molly                                
Catspjs                                                                    
Perky Pinky - break until March
Jilly natural cycles till march
Millers
Kizzymouse
Kely42
Kitty H
Rebecca
Coral
Mands
Mouse14
Claire
Magpie
Anita
Sam
Pri
Hopefull4712
Helen
Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 
              

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S  - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** IVF
Catwoman - IVF
Creaky - IVF
Holly C - IVF/ICSI
Erica - IVF
SarahJJ - IVF
Shazia - IVF
Moomin - IVF
Jo9 - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF
Nikki - DE IVF Spain
Tessa - IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


Ladies if there are any changes to be made then let me know and I'll change or add stuff to the list.


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Boo hoo, just lost a long post because the new home was put in while I was typing!

Big hugs Dillydolly - make sure that you look after yourself, and get over this cycle before you start to focus on the next one.

Jan, big hugs too.  The trouble is that men don't talk about things, they just keep them all inside until occasionally "bang" they explode and it all comes out.  I am sure your dh will get himself together again and will be back for you emitonally soon.  In the menatime, on with the basting....

Liz, sorry your af has not turned up yet.  I found it was easier to move on once you knew it was over, so I hope it arrives soon.

Mouse, well done you on thinking about egg sharing - and letting someone else have the chance of a child.  But do have some counselling won't you, before you go further?  I know that you, like me, are using donor sperm, so you that thought it through from the recipient's side, but have you thought about what it would be like to have a bioloigcal child that you did not know.  Your position is different from someone who already has children, or who has decided they do nt want children.  It is a great thing that you are thinking of doing, but make sure you look after yourself as well.

Sorry, I have run out of time, so Hi! to everyone else.


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for doing that list Claire-  it really does help keep track of people!!!



xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Good luck to Leoarna and Jan for tomorrow!          

Liz - hope everything sorts itself out soon.

Claire - thanks for the list. Let's hope some of us (all of us!) graduate to a sticky BFP son.

I'm off to Norfolk for a few days - crazy looking at the weather, we had snow all morning! (mind you it was that piddly sort of snow that isn't up to much). I'm bracing myself for lots of news and posts - how will I cope being away from FF for 4 days

 to everyone and be good to yourselves!

Kitty x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Dillydolly - so sorry to hear the witch paid a visit...

Jan - It is hard for both us and our DH's, but as always they have a funny way of showing things...I'm sure he will realise soon and be there for you..My DH is very closed up and never shares his emotions and I'm the opposite - It is very frustrating ..   

Deb - Seems like a lot going on, thinking of you..Be strong..  

Leorna -   for tomorrow...

Carrie - Not long to go, hope its good news...

Amee - Dont feel left out - I'm not on any treatment this month either, start again next month

Katrina -   So it did get easier then? I'm sure I will be ok...and like everyone says its all worth it !

Hi to everyone else too...


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


just a quickie to let you know that clinic have called me and im to go in tonite for another injection (thank goodnes), i had resigned myself that it was going to be abandoned.


hope you all are well


xxdeborahxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Claire for the list, that must take you ages chick!  

Kitty, make sure you enjoy your break in Norfolk. I'm sure despite the snow you'll have a relaxed time.

Deborah, enjoy your St Patricks day celebrations, Ryan is also Irish - was born in Cork. Not sure we'll be doing anything though as Ryan doesn't want his jelly bean going into anywhere smokey. Fingers crossed that your follies get nice and big (not too big though) over the next few days. 

Rebecca, I hate it when you lose a post.   hope you're well though.

Liz, I'm sorry AF is staying away. Here's hoping she comes really soon so you can get started again.

leoarna, enjoy the evening at your mums and make sure you chill for the rest of tomorrow too. We'll all be thinking of you and sending lots of    

Jan, I hope this evening goes better for you honey and all goes really well tomorrow. You deserve this and don't forget it.    

Hopeful, how are you getting on?

Hello to Mouse, how is it all going?

Kizzy, hello chick!!

Sarah, how are you doing? Are you still injecting or have I lost track somewhere? Sorry if I have.

Katrina, sorry your cyst is still there...   good luck with injections on Tuesday though chick.

Hello Amee. How's the waiting going?

Corrina, hope you're not going too    good luck chick for testing...    

Clarebabes, how are you doing? 

Lots of love and hugs for Dillydolly also.

Hello and lots of love also to: Mouse, Misky, Tessa, Amanda, Charlie, Claire

Off now to sort out Ryan's tea. I've had a real lazy day today, curled up on the sofa... how naughty!  

Lots of love to all you girlies.


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

oops also hello and hugs to Chickadee, Pri769, Lou, Sam. I'm sorry I bet I've forgotten more of you still.

Apologies    

Ashamed...

Lu


----------



## froglet (Nov 11, 2004)

Hello everyone

I'm new around here so hope I'm saying Hi in the right place.

Had IUI on Monday and now doing the 2ww bit. Nervous and excited at the same time. Been having a look around the posts here and you are obviously all very supportive of one another and I wanted to join in.

Had 3 miscarriages in the last four years though have been blessed to have had one normal pregnancy. My little boy is now 8. Have a lot of allergies in general and has been suggested miscarriages may be due to my overactive immune system... now I have to wait and see what happens this time...

Sending my good wishes to all - and look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Jan

Don't be sad, your DH is probably just feeling under pressure too 'cos sometimes they are not really involved and all they seem to be needed for is their . 

Don't be lonely there is always someone around here to chat to and you can always PM someone. I think we all get lonely when it comes to this 'cos we try not to tell anyone 'cos they don't understand but we all do

My DP doesn't know whats going on half the time 'cos I find it easier somtimes to deal with, I have just told him that if I do egg share he has to do a sperm donation  

anyway
 for you

and  for your DH for making you sad


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi all again,

I can't keep up with all of this!!  It moves so fast!!!  

Thanks for the list Claire.  I am on 2ww now so I may get moved up the list - wayhey!!

Just a quickie before tea and the dreaded parent's evening at school - can I use a test early pregnancy test?  The reason I ask is I've seen the Clear Blue ones can be succesful in giving a result up to 4 days before period is due.  Does the hCG injection I had make it give a wrong reading

Sorry for the questions, it's just that this 2ww is going really, really slowly........

Hey Lucy, I am fine.  Very sore (.)(.) - did you get this?  I never get such sore boobs so far away from AF!  Good sign?

Anyway, back later.  Sorry for not doing many personals.....

Clare
xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi girls

Thanks so much for all your support....and you are probably right he will come round! (Better make it snappy tho)!!!

Deb - really glad its positive news, had me worried for a bit there!

Leoarna - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow at 1pm - i'm at 12 - gald I've got someone to 2ww with x

Welcome froglet and good luck to you.

BIG HI to everyone else and as I said THANK YOU again to all of you for your kind words.

I'll be in soon - no doubt - justa quickie tonight.

Lots of love

Janet x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


just got back from the clinic, ive had another injection, the nurse is worried that i'll ovulate naturally now, im back in on saturday morning, she's hoping that my basting will be on monday, so fingers crossed that i dont ovulate before then.


lu - not long till the smoking ban comes into force here too, we go to ireland every yr on holiday and last yr was the 1st on the no smoking ban, i dont smoke but ed my d.h does when he's drinking but nearly everywhere has a designated place outside now, i cant wait till it comes into force here.

jan - hope we'll be 2ww buddies.

leoarna - hope i can join you and jan on the 2ww soon.



big   to everyone.

xxdeborahxx
xxdeborahxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

WOW - A couple of days without a computer takes almost that long to read through everyone's posts. Won't even try to catch up with personals.

Lu - Where will your little one go to school? I did my teaching prac at Sketchley Hill, many moons ago! And how has your OHSS going?

Amee - You're not the only one here who's posting before starting treatment. I won't start for a couple of weeks, if this AF ever comes. I hope that my memory serves me right and it is you how posted that comment pages ago. I should make notes!

Claire - haven't started tx yet but can I go on the list please? Ta for your hard work hun.

Welcome Froglet

Best of luck tomorrow Leonora and Jan

Will bring a paper and pen upstairs next time so I can do a better job of this tomorrow. Have to sign off now and get some work done.     

Sam x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Just a quickie to say Deb, I missed you from my list - most rude of me, apologies, and thinking of you over the next few days, fingers crossed for Monday, let us all know.    

Feeling better for getting tlc from mum, nice dinner and now we're going to watch love actually in the DVD! Started diary - yep, I know I'm a day early - also helps to get it all out that way too. 

Night night! xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Jan... good luck today chick!   

Clarebabes, it's not a good idea to test early as it messes your head up. Just ask any of the girls here.
The HCG I've been told takes 1 day at least per 1000iu to leave your system. I was given 15000 in total so it took some time to go. If you really want to test then good luck chick     but look at me, a negative the day before and a positive on testing day. I'm not sure about sore (.)(.). They felt sore if I prodded them but I think I was watching for symptoms so I could have imagined it. 

Welcome and hello to froglet! Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too    

Good luck today Leoarna.    glad you're nice and chilled after some TLC from your mum.

Hi Sam, hope you're ok. Not sure about schools, I'm still nervous about first scan so I'm trying really hard not to think too far ahead! Fingers crossed I'm being way over cautious. 

Deb, fingers crossed your eggs stay firmly in the follicles till Monday! Good luck chick.

Hello and lots of love too for : Katrina, Sarah, Claire, Charlie, Lou, Pri769, Amee, Mouse, Misky, Tessa, Amanda, Charlie, Claire, chickadee, Kizzy, Liz, Rebecca, Corinna, Dillydolly. 

Sorry I bet I've missed people again. I can't blame pregnancy for brain shrinkage yet can I?!

Lots of love.

Stick baby stick...


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Morning ladies!

Dillydolly - Big hug   on its way - sorry about af - hang in there.

Lu - hope tummy is settling down a bit   

Jan - hope things with DH settle soon -mines the same, you think you're Ok then bam he drops a bombshell 9or goes all quiet - same thing really!) - its usually when a 'major event' happens like basting, or consultant appt etc.  I think its just their way of trying to protect themselves in case things don't work - men are from Mars and all that..!     Good luck with basting

Leonaora - good luck today to you too!! 

Froglet - hi and welcome!! 

Deb - fingers crossed you don't ovulate too soon!


Kizzy - how is the down regging going?  I found out yesterday that I'm going for IVF now cos of endo so won't be able to be your cycle buddy afterall   start down regging in three weeks - so you'll be almost basted by then - good luck hun - I will think about you  

Charlie - good to hear things going ok with pg - good luck   

Hi to everyone else - too many people - brain gone numb!!

Anyway, Im off to have a look round the IUI turned IVF strand now, cos been told that IVF gives us best chance with endo etc so will pop in to see how you are all doing - feel a bit    now cos this has been like home for the past few months

Claire - I say again - you're a star for all your silent work on that there list!!  (could you change my details please - thanks a million xx)

See you soon and good luck to everyone in IUI land

xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

everyone!

OMG I stay away for a bit and then lose track of whats going on...

just a couple of personals cos I get confused when we start new thread (doesn't take much at the best of times  )

Jan, hope you and DH are ok now..    for basting today

Leoarna good luck to you too hun 

Liz hope the old witch makes an appearance soon...I know how hard it is waiting for her!

Dillydolly, really sorry sweetie  

Hiya Froglet, welcome to the madness that is 'IUI GIRLS' lol

Tessa, good luck for IVF, stay in touch and let us know how ur doing 

Deb, hope things work out for you this month, fingers crossed

Claire thanks for new list..I'm now jabbin away again so can you change me please...thank you in advance

Clarebabes I would wait if you possibly can...seen too many people get their heads messed!

Amee, I was on here for about a month before any tx, don't even stress hun 

sorry I've missed loads of you... 

J x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sam and Amee - When do you start your treatment ?  We may all be around the same time..      

TessaF -   with the IVF.. Did you only have one IUI ?  Can I ask why they think its better to move onto IVF - I also have endo

Claire - Im not on the list either - would you be able to put me on pls ?

Welcome and  to Froglet...

Jan and Leorna -  today..

Lu - Hope you're well...  

Deb - Hope it went well yesterday...Fingers crossed you hang in there til Monday  

I cant keep up with where everyone is...gonna take me a little more time to become an expert at the posts like the rest of you

Anyway a big   to each and everyone of you...

pri..xx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Pri - its to do with keeping the egg away from any toxins and hormones that any remaining endo might kick out.  also to do with the fact we've been ttc for 3 1/2 years and had a failed IUI.  Consultant said IUI success rates with endo are less than women without it but IVF rates are same whether you have endo or not - at least thats true at their clinic anyway.  He said endo is not that well understood so no real right or wrong.  

Hope that helps  
xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

TessaF - thank you.. I think Im having two more IUI's before they consider moving me on to IVF.
Im just all confused, been told so many different things.. I was supposed to have 3 IUI's on clomid but as soon as the 1st one failed they told me to have a month break and will start me on the injections.  they said as my endo was on my ovaries and pouches and my tubes are clear (and Im ovulating) there is no reason why the IUI shouldnt work..I guess I just have to wait and see....(Last month they convinced me I was pg as I was rushed into hospital 5 days after basting and they thought I was implanting...When I had my scan they said everything looked positive and the lining of the uterus had thickend - DH and I couldnt help but look so excited)...I suffer from the worst p pains and didnt feel a thing...Then AF visited a day early - even then it was just a little bit then disappeared...(The pains eventually were horrendous) Amazing what we put ourselves through when we want something so bad... 
Sorry for going on...(Its one of those days)..


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Go on all you want Pri - honestly!!

I too had an early AF on my IUI - i wonder now if the endo had caused that cos apparently it can release hormones into your pelvis that makes your cycle early (it can cause early miscarriage so i've read).  I think they moved me onto IVF quickly because of time we've been TTC and my age (nearly 34) which I know is not ancient, but we've got less time to try the IUI route if you see what I mean.  I've also read that once yu've had endo treated your success rate for a natural (so also IUI) pg goes up by 70% - have you had treatment?  


Chin up girlie!  

xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Tess - Yes I had my last treatment (diathermy) in May last year.  The first 2 laps I had they did laser....I have a lot of scar tissue so didnt really want to keep putting my body through this but they said it would help me to conceive which is why I went back in.  6 months later I went back and was moved on to a dif cons. The pains and clotting I had with my last IUI also made me paranoid and thought it could be early m/c.
When do you start IVF - I really hope it wotks out for you hun..


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

to one and all!!
Just a quickie....Tessa, dont worry about not being cycle buds!  Hope IVF is successful for you chick    I dont start down regging til 2 weeks today, then 2 weeks later start injections, for about 2 weeks then basting so basting end of April!!

Seems ages away. I wish they'd just give me IVF!!!!  

Good luck honey, dont forget to come back here and let us know whats happening!! Or PM  


Hope everyone else is fine, I JUST CANT keep up anymore!!


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

OMG just wrote a really long post and it got lost - eek!

Pri - downregging in three weeks so got a bit of time to go nuts before we start!  Hope your IUI works out next time - like they say they know very little about endo - so it might all be guesswork what they say anyway!  fingers crossed for  !!  Let me know how you get on!

Kizzy - we're at a private clinic (our savings are being eaten at minute - no more holidays ever me thinks) so think that might have had a big effect on treatment if you see what I mean.  Waiting list for us is still really long but have to check again in April so might get next lot on NHS   - sorry getting a bit cynical and all that!  Think I might be about 40 before we actually get to the top of the list - ever get the feeling they wish you'd just diasappear?  Will defo pm you - been meaning to for ages but get too carried away on message boards!!
Fingers crossed for  

   to everyone in iui land
xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Like the others say - go away from the site for a while and it takes ages to catch up. Have just watched NZ win gold in the Rugby 7's, so am happy now. 

Janet - Thank you for your sweet message! I was also on Puregon, so you are not alone. I am really sorry that you are having a hard time with your DH and do hope he comes around soon. I like the idea of making a small place at home for you so that you have a place where you can have calm and positive thoughts! 

Katrina - Thank you also for your kind words. I really hope the new meds work for you and grrr at the clinic for not trying this before. I know they are the ones that are supposed to be making calm rational decisions, but it is very difficult if you can not understand the logic behind those decisions that impact on our bodies!!

Mouse - You are having tough time with your clinic as well. I am pleased you are getting more information tho! Well done you! You asked if you can use the same donor more than once - Rebecca has done this. I really hope the clinic and consultant start listening tho! 

Anita - How are you chick? Slowly putting yourself back together. Lots of strength to you sweets! 

Tessa - I like your symbol, very appropriate really! You and me could start a thread 'should move to IUI turned IVF girls, but not quite ready yet'! I know how you feel. I hope IVF is the ticket for you tho! All the very best of luck. 

Lucy - I hope that the OHSS tummy is feeling better. I have had a bit (although not as bad as what you sound to have have had it). I do have a bruised tummy tho - very odd, come up from my belly button and around it. Looks might strange!

Corrina - I am still stuck on Phillip Schofield??. I remember when he was fronting RTR at home. His hair is a different colour now tho. If you are feeling uncomfortable an grumbly tho, where better to let it all out. I hope you have some quite time too in this mad manic house of yours - aside from Phillip and Fern that is!

Aimee - so what story did you tell in the end. I think I was a bit confusing sorry. You have to have HIV tests when you have IVF. Some clinics do it routinly for both treatments too - but wonder if perhaps your clinic will convert is you hyperstimulate. Perhaps - there are loads of reasons. Glad you can get it done for free tho!

Sam - I was thinking of you last night, going it alone. My DH is away and was thinking of getting groceries. I would say do a big shop before you are basted and then get them delivered so you and not having to carry heavy weights! hope you are good. 

Deborah - glad they called you back in and got things all sorted out with your injections. Fingers crossed for O on the right date now! Best wishes. 

Hopeful - Have I read right, are you testing today? Sending lots of hope and positive vibes that you see two lines on the pee stick. 

Kitty - Enjoy Norfolk. I hope it is not too cold! 

Sair - You sound really busy. It takes your mind off things, but only to a degree. I hope that the inspection goes OK and that you did not have to stay too late for parents evening. Interesting that Corrina also calls it the dreaded parents evening, but from a different perspective. Hope you are well, you did sound very busy!!

Leoarna - You are not being selfish with your post! And I am glad you have cancelled a few things so that you can take a day and some time for yourself. Self nurture is soooo important. If we can't do it to ourselves  then it just becomes more difficult to give it to others. Take care lovely and listen when your body is telling you it is tired!

Rebecca - How are you lovely lady. Have you taken that deep breath yet and made the jump back in?

Clarebabes - don't struggle with the 2WW. I am there with you! I think I am going to test on day 16 - so two days after you. But have decided this is a psychological game. Doing lots of visualisation and just trying to control the bits I can. Relax hunny - test day will come no matter how much we try and rush it!

Pri - WELCOME! I can not answer your question either sorry. Perhaps your consultant can? I know what is like to be waiting for your AF to arrive, but use the time to look after yourself and find the answers to the questions you need answers to. 

Dillydolly - I am sorry to hear your news! Have you decided about moving to IVF? You can join me and Tessa on our 'not quite ready to move yet' theme. Wishing you some very good news soon sweets! 

Kizzy - You do sound worried, and it sounds like you do get worried. Try and turn it on its head and make it positive. If you were not worried, it would be a concern as you would not be engaged with the process. You know what to expect - so you know what you are going to be able to control this time and how much in terms of work you can manage so that you are looking after yourself. Please do not get stressed now babes, try and hang on to the bits you can look after!!    

Clarabelle - WELCOME to you too. I like the sound of your positive happy head and hope that you found it easily! Hope the injecting is going well. You do get your (positive happy) head around it and become quite proficient at it!

Froglet - Hello and welcome to you as well. You are joining me and Clarebabes on the 2WW. When do you test? 

Magpie - Hello sweetie. Glad to 'hear' from you. Enjoy that wine and have one for me (hehehe - now that would be funny! I get through half a glass and would be under the table!!) Take care you! 

To all you other lovely ladies you I have not mentioned, it is not because I am not thinking of you. I wish you all the best on this cold mucky day  and hope that we are all preparing for a good weekend. 

Take care
M x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Misky - that must have taken all morning to do that post you sweet thing!! 

Think that strand would be ideal - can't post on turned IVF strand without feeling like a stranger gatecrashing the party!!!

xx

(Philip Schofield - hmmm 6/10 - aragorn from LOTR 11/10 me thinks.. )


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

I forgot to say, HAPPY ST PATRICKS DAY everyone!! 

I want to try those emoticons but loss my posts when I do, so I will just enjoy everyone elses.

Tessa - Agreed!! who else can we rate?? hehehe!

M x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

ooh - lets start with......

Russell Crowe in gladiator - 11/10 phwoar

(sorry got a bit carried away - snigger!)


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Not Russell Crowe - he does not know if he is a kiwi or aussie and then does not have very nice morals. Sadly we have to put Brad Pitt in that category as well, specially given the alleged fertility stuff with ol' JA. 

Who else? 

M x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Michael from Prison Break...mmm mmm lovely!


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Still to watch Prision Break. What about Nick on CSI?

M x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I just popped on to say I hope Leoarna and Jan's bastings went ok  

Jan...dont worry about DH, its quite normal to "hate" them!!!     !!!! They dont operate on the same wavelength as us!!

I hope you are okay today, and basting was okay and DH is not being mean anymore!!    to you sweetie XXX 


    for everyone else (sorry too lazy to do all the names just now hee hee!    )


----------



## froglet (Nov 11, 2004)

Trevor Eve will do for me - not sure I'll manage to sit through the Family Man this week though! I'll be even more emotional than I am already.

Thanks for your welcome Misky, I think I am going to be testing on the same day as clarebabes by the looks of things.

I can't concentrate at all today  , I'm going to be exhausted by the end of this 2ww. Can't keep still and keep going to raid the biscuit tin. I'm sure that won't help the outcome will it? I must relax, I must relax....


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

OOOH! On the subject of blokes, I dont go for hulks of muscle, I like cheeky cuties or tall and wiry.... 2 faves have to be:

JOHN SIMM ( Human Traffic, Life On Mars, The Lakes etc)     


OR  


DANNY DYER (Human Traffic, Football Factory, The Business)     


Yummy!!! 



XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Froglet - me too. 

Really want chocolate and this morning woke up wanting scorched almonds do you mind! before breakfast. Have just cut up a whole pineapple - so that should do it and get the selenium I want as well.

M x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

The Russell Crowe thing was purely from am aesthetic point of view Misky - i agree he's a pig, but those legs... Brad pitt  

Anyway back to the job in hand (excuse me..?!)
Nick from CSI - 5/10

Warrick from CSI - 8/10  ?


Froglet - hands off that tin young lady..!


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Warrick - agreed! I thought Nick was good in the final when he was stuck in the box. I kind of like the athletic build more muself - so the commonwelath games is a bit of feast for the eyes!

Watching little miricles. Not a good idea. A baby with open heart suregry. poor wee thing!

M x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Turn it off misky - too emotional!

Who next - I know, Tom Selleck in the magnum reruns - definate 10/10 in his day - 8/10 now perhaps?

i like this chat...


----------



## froglet (Nov 11, 2004)

I've been reading a lot on here about pineapple - maybe I should go and get some. What is it supposed to be really good for?

Mind you, however you dress up a pineapple - it just isn't chocolate! - but I have put the tin away Tessa. I'll try and behave.


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Tessa - you make me laugh! Tom Selleck - I'll give you that. It was him in Magnum PI wasn't it? Turned off the babies thing. Too emtional as you say. watching Riverdance now! HUmmm

Froglet - you are good! I am still wishing for scorched almonds! Pineapple is good for selenium. Selenium is an antioxidant so helps protect against free radicals which can interfere with babies development. It alsi reduces inflammation and stimulates the immunine system. That's my understanding anyway. 

M x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Too true froglet!   Sent you some to help take your mind off things...!  

Like Misky says its selenium that's in pineapple?!?  If you get juice etc  its supposed to be freshly squeezed - how do you squeeze a pineapple?
  


Misky - Tom Selleck was a God in hhis day - i had posters of him and everything.  I watched him religiously on my best friends portable TV in her bedroom every Thursday...sigh, those were the days...


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

wow, what a long natter you've all had today.

Tom Selleck. I thought he looked good in Friends when his "tache" had been shaved off!

I'm not a massive Brad fan either. 

My worst one is Clint Eastwood, even now I find him rather nice! How strange!

Anyway, happy St Patricks day everyone and happy weekend!

Lu
xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Still laughing with images of sqeezing a pineapple. Froglet - Tessa's right either fresh or fresh juice. 

OMG - don't recall those days. I used to have posters of George Micheal. How we live and learn!


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Ooh me too misky - with you on the George thing - I cried when Wham split up   However, my mum was always suspicious of his well groomed hair..


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Lucy, If you are talking Friends - which of the three? 

Tessa - your mum had far to much insight!


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Grief what did i start with Philip schofield lol.
i have to say i was having a really down day toady, tears and everything, i come on hear and im splitting my sides. thank you each and every one of you. 
back to men (fav topic other than maltesers!) i love john simm as well, totally cute with a boyish charm, julian clarey also floats my boat (i know im strange and have a thing for men who wear eyeliner!), quentin tarentino is sooo hot, but i have to say my absolute man of the moment (other than truely fit DH  ) is michael stipe from REM. YUMMYYYYY. 

anyway didnt end up looking after my friends little girl, she thought i would feel awkward "what with all thats going on" very nice of her to think like that but has now made me feel as if im some threat to unattended children! and that im clearly far to   to look after a toddler (even though i have 2 rug rats of my own) ohhhh it really pi$$ed me off    and made me feel a little   . i was looking forward to taking her to the park and getting my mind of things. hey ho. im going to head back to the uni books, not that i have concentrated at all today. 
take care ladies, sorry such a moany post! 
Corrina x


----------



## froglet (Nov 11, 2004)

Philip Schofield! Mind you I wasn't much better. I had Kevin Bacon pinned up on my wall for ages.

... and with friends like those Corinna? Hope you are feeling a bit better now. What are you studying? I know how hard it is to get your head round those books at the best of times - I've been doing an Accountancy course part-time... and it's easy to daydream instead, especially in the 2ww.

Lots of luck.


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Corrina, Glad you have had a good laugh at our banter. It's good for the soul! 3 days to go for you my sweets. Just think three sleeps! Grrr to your friend. It's so nice of people to make decisions about how we feel and what we need. 

Froglet - Kevin Bacon!! Keifer Sutherland - esp in Lost Boys! Oh my goodness, the lists could go on. Have just been to the supermarket (not much shopping honest), and avoided the biscuits and the scorched almonds! I am very good. 

Right, going to shine my halo and eat more pineapple (while still thinking of scorched almonds!)


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Evening all!  

Are we talking about stars we fancy?  If so, I always liked Ross from Friends, but not to infactuation.  I like my old man too much  

Feeling very fed up today so best I sign off.  Might be back after my tea 

Hi to everyone     

Clare
xx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all. 
On the man thing, I've always had a thing for Tom Cruise, with short hair and Clive Owen. I too had a Wham fetish but felt sorry for Andrew Ridgley so always put his posters up! I grew out of that one pretty quickly though!! Like many others - Brad Pitt for looks only obviously, Kevin Bacon and Keifer Sutherland would def get it too!! And Ross - for looks, Joey and personality Chandler, he makes me laugh. 

Clare -Sorry to hear you're feeling  today, anything we can do to help? 

Pri - I start my treatment soon. Have an irregular cycle, AF due any time, then around 14days after that is about as precise as I can be. First cycle so I don't know what Clomid will do to my cycle either.

Jan and Leonora - How did the bastings go today?

Deb- Good luck for Monday.

Misky - Did you get RSI after that long post this morning?!? Thanks for the tip about the shopping hadn't thought about it but seems like a brill idea. I usually nip in a few nights a week on the way home from work but the thought of lugging anything around has made me think. I'm mainly concentrating on how to get out of the weekly trips to the Outdoor Pursuits Centre with the kids from work! Abseilling - I don't think so! My class as so physical, it does worry me. They're only young and they have special needs so it's really not their fault and they love hugs and cuddles so run at my belly and throw their arms around me at every opportunity.

Mouse - I'm asking for the same donor, I've been told that I can ask at the basting and they'll put stocks aside.

Froglet - biscuits might not make the result positive but a couple won't make it negative either. Moderation and all that. 

As for watching all the baby programmes, especially on sky, I'm completely hooked. I spend Saturday and Sunday mornings watching them and blubbing just occasionally!

Hi to everyone else. Might just copy and paste Claire's list onto this bit, might save time.

 and   to all.

Sam xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

oohhhh i forgot sexy keifer, phwoar. bit manky now in that 24 programme tho. but you cant have every thing. 
im studying psychology with the open uni, i did a certificate in social sciences in 2004, so technically i have certsocsci(open) after my name! but i dont use it, although if it gets me some freebies from somewhere i might lol! i did venture down the law route last year but it was sooooo boring, gave that up and in feb i started child psyc. i have another 3/4 years ahead of me. im also doing a home study book keeping course, but its one i flit back and forth to in between times. i really havent got the mind ('scuse the pun) for neuro networks and theories at the moment, have to catch upon about 3 chapters by april 14th for my next assignment, a research thing to do with children in schools and why they are shy! it goes on to cover, in later bits autism etc. i have a friend with an autistic child so its v interesting. i sound so dull lol! 

oh those 3 days are dragging, ive started getting severe tension headaches, i suffer badly from depression and panic attacks (im a joy to live with hee hee) basically im a total      

as for my friend, i had to laugh in the end (sorry if i offend any one with religious beliefs etc) but over this last week they have found god, not sure where though. today i speak to her and they have lost him again! shes a crazy woman but makes me giggle at times. even if she thinks she knows best ALL the time. friends, you cant beat them.
take care all
Corrina


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Scary - you're studying psychology - you must have a field day with us and our ramblings!! Autism is fascinating - I work with a few autistic children and they never fail to amaze me.

Could you tell me where your friend found God as my marbles may be in the same place - lost 'em years ago!

Sam xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi girls, 

It is nice to be chatting on line. I don't usually do this and think I would be in danger of exceeding how long one can spend on line on one site!! Can you tell it is my day off? 

Clarebabes - I am sorry you are down. It is only nine days my sweet, in the scheme of things, it really is a short time. You knew that it was going to be up and down emotionally (that was me yesterday and this morning). Just decide that while the chances are based on a percentrage - it does work!! and we have as good a chance as anyone. Sorry, I don't think that was much help. Chin up girl - we are going to get through this!

Sam - Tom Cruise?? I hope that is only for looks as well. He was not nice to ol' Nicole! Your job sounds incredibly rewarding! I don't know how supportive your colleagues are, but are you able to talk to the kids about having to be careful round you for a  few weeks without giving all the details? All the best with that one. You did make me Laugh. What else will we find with God and the marbles do you think? 

Corrina - your study sounds interesting. I loved psychology when I studied it, human development is also really good. I hope you can get DH to give you a nice gentle shoulder massage to get rid of that tension headache and can mange those depression/panic feelings! 

Right, far too long on this site today. Off to get some dinner me tinks. Very sick of being cold. When is summer going to hit this rocky isle! 

Take the very best of care my lovely ones!

M x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

oh ive been analysing each and every one of you, WOW the things i found lol   hee hee
its such an interesting topic, i started doing it at a level in 1995 along with law and english language, but gave up after 3 weeks as my tutor was off her trolley! pleased to say my tutor now is completely bonkers  

ill have to hint at DH for a good rub down, although over the last week or so "a back rub" translates as i want   . 

according to my friend the big G was spotted in Emsworth, hampshire! not sure if he was just window shopping, out in his dinghy or what ill have to ask, he may have been playing marbles. 

its official were all  !

take care all im off (i keep saying that but i keep coming back, im like a nasty infection  )got the brother in law coming over for the weekend, hes single, loaded and 22 (and a virgin   ) so if anyone has a 22 year old sister  
hes lovely and like babysitting the kids.
i will go, i will not have to be dragged away
all the best 
Corrina


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Misky, Sam, thanks for the best wishes.  It's just bugging.  One day I think I'm pregnant, the next I think I'm getting PMT.  The nurse did say you could get PMT when pregnant as your hormones are all over the place.  Plus I'm getting mild period pains, but not due on for 6 days   

I know my boobs are sore - the hCG doesn't cause that, does it?

Clare
xx

P.s. never rated Keifer myself, I liked Emilio Estevez and Charlie Sheen from the early 80s


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

to all you lovely ladies! Hows it all going? 

Thank god it's Friday, it's been a long week. All i want is a lie in for once, but even tomorrow i've got to get up at 7.15 for hockey down in Exeter!! 
Thanks to all the ladies that have said lovely things, really appreciated. Phoned up Salisbury Clinic about a consultation, it will cost £150. Just need to book up, but going to wait til after our 3rd iui.

Anyway, got to go now. Happy St. Patricks Day! 

Mouse x


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Happy St Patrick's Day to you too mouse.  

DP says he'll get me a can of Guiness for later, but I'm only allowed half a pint. 

Is it just me or is it cold?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Ladies

I've updated the list and moved everyone around and hope it's OK.

Well you have all been so busy on here lately.

Just a quick one really tired worked nights last night, nothing really with us going it naturally this month, and hopefully will be starting treatment early April.

Lucy I hope you;re feeling OK

Good luck to everyone on the 2WW and basting etc

Will try and pop in tomorrow before the rugby (wont be in a fit state after)

Claire


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi girls

Gosh you have been chatty - something pretty bad happened last night, was on as usual to you lot and DH saw some of my posts for the last few days - not very complimentary about him!!  Feel really bad, he's very upset and ultimately he really isn't speaking to me.  I think i will lie low for a bit but will pop in from time to time.

As for the basting it went very well, felt a bit crampy last night but that kind of dissapeared in to insignificance when the above happened!

Deb and Leoarna - how did you get on girls, was thinking of you both.

Good luck to all on 2ww, basters, jabbers and inbetweenies.

love jan xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Ah Jan really sorry to hear what happend with DH, he prob is feelin the same as most guys, when the nurse said to me on Wed we were to go ahead with tx as soon as she went out of the room he said so what is it I have to do, not much I said its me who has to do most of it  , I think pride gets in the way with them.  Mine gets bored with me talking about it alot too, and dont drink that and dont go for hot baths etc, they prob just want a normal life (easy life), dont be too hard on him honey, they are made different from us.

Deb hope you dont ov before IUI good luck.

Lucy hows the belly has it gone down any.

Alot of talk goin on about other men  , as for friends I am the same as going it alone with the guys.

I love Robbie Williams, Vin Diesel, Ben Affleck and many more.

Misky that was a long post hope you are ok sweetie.

Good luck to those on the 2ww and those basting soon.  

Love Katrina xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

mornin'

Kizzy your taste in men is spot on girl - the 2 you mentioned are lovely. Got that whole cheeky chappy thing going on  

Whoever it was who liked Tom Cruise - Sam, I think, yep with you there   looks only Misky don't worry 
He's a bit short for me as I'm 5'10, but hey my mum tells me they are all the same size lying (SP?) down 
I also like Jonas Armstrong who was in Ghost Squad  

Anyway enough of this nonsense...

Jan, although it may have been hurtful for DH to read, at least he knows how you feel about things now. Glad the basting went well, fingers crossed...

Sorry back to men again..LOL, Katrina, Vin Diesel!! The body on that man..  will try to send you a lovely pic I have of him in the shower... 

Mouse, 7.15 on a Saturday?? poor you chick. My DHs alarm goes off at 5.30 but I kick him out of bed and get straight back to sleep lol

Corinna hope you have a good weekend with the 22 yr old virgin! (people who haven't caught up on all the posts will have a field day with that comment lol)

  and


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

dunno what happened there... 
 to all

J x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies, well you did have fun yesterday I see chatting about men!!! Hee hee.

I hope you're all well and having a good weekend so far.

Jan, I'm really sorry about your situation. It's not good for either of you. Lots of love coming your way. I really really hope you can talk over the weekend and sort things out. Good luck honey.

This was just a really quick hello as I'm off to see the inlaws in Huddersfield in a minute. Should be a nice relaxing weekend ahead. No cooking or cleaning!!!

Lots of love to all of you.
Lu
xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Katrina and Claire, just saw your posts. Tummy hasn't gone down but not in pain anymore. Let's hope that's a good sign. Roll on my scan on the 27th! Thanks for asking. 

I hope you two are ok and having a good weekend.


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

my 22 year old virgin is upstairs at the mo  ...... 

occupying the kids with yu-gi-oh on DVD. 

Jan - hope the basting went ok for you hun, 

Lucy - glad to hear you are now pain free in the tummy dept. hows it all going, hope your being spoilt rotten  

hope everyone is ok,
ive got the beginings of AF tummy ache  , not impressed, although normally i suffer really bad for a week or so before hand, its just a dull ache but def an AF ache. 

of to organise the house, grandparents have threatened a visit today as weather is better so got to prepare for white glove treatment round my sideboard!

corrina xx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Had a lot of bother getting on line today, but finally....

Basting day was hideous chaos. I was already in Brum staying at my mum's; hubby supposed to leave very early to get to clinic on time. Just as he's leaving, one of the dogs goes missing, and as we're going on to stay in Cardiff with family for the weekend, he couldn't leave without finding him, or explain to everyone else who was hleping him why it was so vital that he got going asap. Dog turned up 4 hours later, so we didn't get to clinic until 3.15, and finally did basting at 5.30 or so. Can't remember the last time a day was so stressful. Still, all done. 

Basting itself went ok although it hurt a lot more than last time. I've taken it really easy today (family are all out) and feel much better for the peace and quiet. 

Can I do a BIG COMBINED SHOUT OUT TO YOU ALL, and do a more personal post in a couple of days time? 

Quickies; Jan, the air will clear, and for now , the most important person in the equation is YOU! Clare, take it easy, not long to go. Deb, when's the basting? Liz, hope you're holding up honey, Lucy, hope you're also taking it easy!

Thanks for all the enquiries and wishes of luck, back soon! xxxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all
Misky - My colleagues don't know about my treatment yet, just my boss and my close friend who works with me. Mt boss is great. He went through IUI with his wife and then adopted so he's the only person I have that knows the kind of things I'm going through. Which is why this site has been such a support to me already, and I haven't had any treatment yet. Though with how my belly feels today and how I would kill for chocolate, it shouldn't be too far away.

Carrie - get the mother in law dust coloured gloves, or glasses! Ignorance is bliss!! Analysing people can be so much fun. I've always been a people watcher before doing a little psychology and then working with special needs children.

As for eighties men, Emilio Estevez, not sure but I was generally a huge Brat Pack fan, including Rob Lowe and Charlie Sheen. Tom Cruise was not the best to Nicole, he did redeem himself a little by adopting.

Jan - Chickadee was spot on. It may have been tough to read but it may also have given him food for thought.

Katrina - Robbie - good one. Cheeky chappie fan too.

Leonora - Let's hope the reflief of finding your missing dog on basting day did wonders. I lost one of my dogs for two hours a couple of weeks ago and was frantic by the end.

Lu - have fun in Huddersfield. Do they know your good news yet? Glad to hear the pain has gone.

Chickadee - You can't promise a photo of Vin Diesel without posting it somehow! 

With all this talk about him in the shower, fanciable men in general and 22yr old virgins who are good with kids you've got to think about what that can do to a single girl!!! On that note I'll sign off and prepare myself to watch the rugby later on - all those men in short shorts!!!

Sam xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies!!

Clarebabes - sorry you are feeling so rubbish. This is the head games this thing plays with us. I am thinking of you and hoping that it is only worry

Mouse - Good for you. It sounds like you have a plan B - which is always nice to have! I so hope you don't need it! When do you start your next treatment. 

Clare - Thanks for the list, you do a good job! I hope you manage to get some rest, not good that you are so tired. 

Janet - Really pleased basting went well for you - fingers crossed for the next two weeks. Shame that DH found out how you were feeling through the site, but he has to take some responsibility and allow you to talk and listen too!

Katrina - Glad that you have us to talk too if your DH gets bored talking about treatment.It takes up so much of your thinking when you are in it. I am guessing that he is thinking about it, just runs out of new things to say. 

Lucy - Glad tummy is feeling better. I hope Huddersfield is a lovely trip. 

Corrina - Sorry you are getting AF pains too. I hope it is a signs of something else. Two days to testing for you chickie!  

Leoarna - Basting day sounds very stressful! I hope Cardiff is very relaxing for you. 

Sam - You sound like you have a wonderful boss who is in the know. It seem my colleagues are super fertile and there is always at least two who are preg. Glad treatment is not too far for you as when you make that decision you just want to get on with it.

Well girls, the conversation re men could go on (Jonny Depp in the 90's or now??) but what about the best chocoate?? Still stick on scorched almonds!

Take care 

M x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Misky my DH doesnt run out of things to say, he talks constantly, from the minute he wakes till he goes to sleep, usually about football I just nod, dont know what all the fuss is about re: football.  He just doesnt want tx to be all that we are living for and to enjoy life too, suppose he is right, I have been ttc for nearly 6 years and cant put everything on hold, on the other hand I was so please to be told tx is now starting after being abandoned in August and going to hospital every month to be told cyst still there see you in a month.

leoarna basting day, how stressful, hope everything is ok and take it easy now no stress.

Hope you all are having a good weekend.

Katrina


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

mmmm chocolate, well for me maltesers are my fave at this moment in time, cant get enough of them . although i could quite easily eat galaxy dipped in coffee at any time, think ive put on a stone just thinking about it.
good luck to every one
love
corrina


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


just a quickie, scan went well, my biggest follie is only 1mm short of basting size, so back tomorrow for another one.


xxdeborahxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Good luck Deb

Sam and Katrina...did you see my pic? lol

Corrina...has to be turkish delight yum!

night all

J x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

oh yum, forgot that chickadee, ohh ohh cinder toffee covered in choc, mmmmmm, the best i had was made in whitby! 

glad scan went well deb, all the best for tomorrow hun

hi misky, thanks, i hope so too, im comforting myself with choc and mario party 7 with DH and brother in law!! 

really must get some sleep though, late nights are so out of the window at the mo. tired isnt even the word. i didnt want to drag my self out of bed this morning! AF pains not to bad at mo (touch wood) but the heartburn YEOW had to have a few pints of milk before it would calm down.
night y'all
Corrina xx


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

As Im still waiting for THAT appt, I'm still trying to keep up with you ladies, lucky I dont have a job yet!!    

Corrina - good luck with testing tomorrow; my fave choccie at the mo is cadburys mini egs...I could eat a whole bucket of them and have been doing so on the odd occasion, as long as my weight watchers leader doesnt find out!

Deb - good luck with the scan tomorrow

Chickadee-nice pic, very nice, that combined with the mini eggs, delicious!    

Sorry to people I have missed out on this post, but there are soo many I get lost as to who is having what at the mo....but good luck to all who are testing, basting, scanning, injecting, and like me waiting for that first appt!  I'm soo excited about going I'm reading to get my legs open for every doctor!    Got my bloods for HIV, Syphilius Hep B and C at GU tomorrow...my DH told me to tell them I was "dogging"  am I allowed to say that on here      Dont know if I want to be known as doing summin like that!   I still think , me going to Amsterdam at xmas for a hen do and having a one nighter sounds about normal for a made up story....any ideas!??

gotta go ladies, my poor DH had a car accident and broke his sternum therefore we cant BMS, for at least another month....as we may get a cancellation at the clinic this Thursday where he will have to do a SA...if thats the case, he needs to do this 3-5 days business..sample.....so me off out to the shops so that I can leave him with some nice mags to do the bus....poor thing..but it is funny  .....its so horrid not being able to BMS   and sleeping on a airbed on for 2 months can get annoying!!!!

have a nice sunday all, off to face the beautiful blue skies and sunshine with a freezing temperature! 

Axxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


katrinar - best of luck with this cycle sweetie.

leoarna - how stressed were you.  best of luck honey.

amee - gosh you and your d.h have been through a lot with the car accident.

lu - how are you honey?

liz - hope you are well.

dillydolly - hope you are well honey.


well basting is now on tueday, have to get my trigger jab tonite at 10, basting is tuesday at 10.

big   to everyone.


xxdeborahxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Yep too much to catch up on!!

Just wanted to say good luck for basting Deb   


And a big hi to all you jabbers, basters and 2 WWers!!!!

Jan when is your test day luv?      Hope you and DH are okay now  

XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

OH meant to ask Deb....you are getting basted exactly 36 hrs after ovulating jab, I got my jab 9.30am Monday morn and I was basted at 1:30 on the Tues afternoon.....thats only 28 hours !!!     

Is that why it didnt work!!! Or is there a few hours lee way either side, they told me at clinic it was around about 36 hours. Hmmmm, got me thinking now!!!   

XX


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

just a quickie for Jan

Jan - maybe get your DH to read through the 'boys' section on here, it may give him someone to chat to so he can see how other DH/DP's get on with the issues we have to deal with

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,89.0.html


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Deb

Good luck for basting honey

Amee...mini eggs, oh yum, think I will stick with cream eggs tho  Glad u like the pic chick  Dogging lol

J x


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi ladies.

All's fine at the moment, just waiting for AF to arrive so i can order the sperm for our next treatment. Sounds like i should be shopping on a shopping channel, he he! Not looking forward to AF arriving as i feel awful 2 days beforehand. The evil witch should arrive around the 3rd April, then have treatment around the 19th April. Hope this one works!  

Lucy - Hows the pregnancy going? Are you looking radiant yet? Glad the stomach doesn't hurt anymore. Make sure your DP spoils you rotten! Does your family know?

Misky - I though it would be a good idea to have a plan b, hopefully won't have to use it!! Have booked an appointment with cons in Salisbury to discuss Egg share IVF, which costs £150. But if this next IUI works, i would of wasted the money, so DH suggested cancelling the appointment until beginning of May incase the treatment didn't work. He said i acted out of desperation, which i did really! Everything he said made sense. So, i am going to cancel the appointment on April 6th.

to everyone else. Good luck to the 2ww'ers, jabbers and basters. I'll be with you in a couple of weeks.

I have had a great weekend apart from losing hockey 5-1. God it was cold too!   Went to a party last night and had a good boogie!  
Enjoy the rest of the weekend!

Love Mouse x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all

Chocolate - saw a nice pair of socks today where the words read something along the lines of Love, I'd rather fall in chocolate, which made me smile. As for having a favourite, like my men I can't afford to be picky - a nibble at anything will do nicely thank you!!!

Chickadee - thanx for the pic, just what I need on a  cold  day like today!

Amee - how much more can you take?!? As for the dogging -with a broken sternum! That will give them something to talk about in the clinic afterwards.

Misky - my boss is great and SOOO excited about the whole thing. As blokes go he's as much of a girlie friend as you can get. Their cycles were unsuccessful and they've adopted two wonderful children so it's given me endless possiblities if my tx doesn't work. I don't think I could go down the adoption route as quickly as they did though, after 3 cycles. But they'd fostered before that as well and found that rewarding. So it's good to have someone there for me who knows what I'm going through As well as everyone here as well that is!!

Big hi to all the other jabbers, basters, 2wwers and inbetweenies

Sam xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


just a quickie for kizzy - as far as i know every clinic is different re timing of basting after the iui, a couple of girls i know have had theirs 40hrs after their trigger shot, every clinic is different with the timing.  HTH

thanks for all of the good wishes everyone.

xxdeborahxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi all,

Haven't posted for a while on this thread but hope all is going well with you girls... quite often i find it hard to keep up with you, but today i just need to let off steam, well tears actually! hope thats ok.

Had my first BFN after my first IUI today... and i have to be honest - i'm devastated, and so is DP.

Haven't stopped crying all today. wonder if someone could just help me - does it get easier coping wuith a neg result after each IUI, or harder

lots of love and luck to each and every one of you 
xxxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I have spoken to you a few of you on a thread I posted elsewhere, but a big hi to those I haven't spoken to yet.
I am in tomorrow morning for my basting (first time). If any one has any tips to help get through the 2 week wait, I would love to hear them. 

Good luck to everyone in the different stages of treatment and I send you all lots of  

Jules


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Hopeful

I am sorry to hear that you got a BFN.
I am new to the treatment, so haven't seen it through the 2 week wait yet so don't have any pearls of wisdom for you - but  just wanted to say that we all feel for you and wish you well.

Jules


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hopeful4712 - sorry to hear about your BFN. its hard I know, i was so upset and still feel down that i didnt aceive my "bean" first time round. im now at the end of my 2nd 2ww, its been hard but this site has been a god send. if i have a low day i come on and have a chat and a good laugh. its a fantastic support network. feel free to PM me if you need a chat. x

Jules77 - good luck with your basting tomorrow, i hope all goes well for you    . i have spend the days on here! i also found chocolate a fab way of forgetting my worries. there is no easy way to get through the 2ww, some find it harder going than others, personally (and im a right moody mare!) i found it difficult. if you have any worries, no matter how small there is always someone about on here to ask.

a me moment!- im still getting dull AF ache but not as bad as normal, heartburn still with me, nerves shot to peices!! DH ears bleeding with me harping on and on and on at him. having an early night. not looking forward to the morning!         desperate to see a  
take care
Corrina


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hopeful..sorry to hear your news hun  

Jules, nice to see you on this thread. I've never made the 2ww yet but just wanted to say I hope you don't go too  lol

Corrina,  for testing, got almost  everything crossed..

Sam, I've got socks that say 'chocolate or a big bum?' & another set that have 'mood swings...me?', quite approptriate I thought lol Glad Vin put a smile on ur face chick

Mouse do you need an  dance sweetie? Just ask Kizzy, my dances are quite succesful 

Hope you have all had a good weekend. We are back at hospital tomoro to see how follies are doing...    , just a wee dance, don't want too many this time hehe

J x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

everyone

Just trying to catch up with everyone...too much going on with the men and chocolates !!
I've been indulging in a few this weekend - chocolates that is  

Hopeful - Sorry to hear about your result...Believe it or not it does get easier.  I had my 1st IUI last month and also got a BFN and thought it was the end of everything and that it was never going to happen for me...It is normal..Im sure the others will agree.. Will you be having another go ?

Jules -   for tomorrow !    

Corrina -   for testing tomorrow..  Hope its a   for you !!

Deb -   also to you for the basting ..    

A quick hello to all - Hope u all had a nice weekend !


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


just a quickie to wish corrina the very best of luck for testing this morning, ive got everything crossed for you honey.

                


be back later to find out the result


xxdeborahxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Pri - thanks for message. will try again in April i think.

Good luck from me too Corrina, jules and deb... hope all goes well.     

Chickadee - good follie thoughts to you too! xxx

look forward to hearing how u all got on later
xxxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello to all you lovely ladies,

This thread moves at such a pace, but isn't it great that if we have to be going through this, we have this place to come to?

a few quick personals;

Corrina - truly hope it's a big fat positive this morning, hun...

Jules - the most consistent tip I got about basting was to take it easy as you possible can for the first three days. Today is the third day after my second basting and I have managed to do very little over the last two days, and today won't be any different. GOOD LUCK!

Deb - GOOD LUCK for today hun, and remember to take it easy afterwards; let's hope we're both celebrating a BFP in a couple of weeks time!

Hopeful - I tried to think of my first BFN after treatment as a learning curve for me and the clinic, as they get their heads round why it might have failed. The literature around IUI tends to encourage you to think of it as a set of treatments, which isn't easy, but may help.... I've had a lot of BFNs while trying to concieve naturally, and I think some months are tolerable others are not, but the one certain thing is that time moves on, and that can make it easier.... We're all thinking of you!

And if it's OK, just a big hello to Chickadee, Pri, Jan (hope you're taking it easy too!), Lucy, Liz, Mouse, Katrinar, Sam, Misky, Claire, Clare, Amee, Kitty, Dillydolly, Kizzy, Anita and Clarabelle!!!!!

Right, must do my diary, as didn't get round ti it yesterday.

Big Luv xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

I got a BFN, feeling low at moment. no AF as yet, shes normally here by now, technically she was due saturday. going to have a long soak and relax. 

good luck to all those testing today   

Corrina


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

So sorry Corrina, be good to yourself today....lol xxxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies, 

Firstly - HAPPY BIRTHDAY to KittyH! I hope it is lovely day for you and that the year delivers your dreams!

Katrina - I can only imagine how frustrating it must have been for you to be told to come back next month, month after month. I think it would have done my head in.Fingers crossed for you, hoping that not only can they get on with it but that it goes well. 

Deborah - good news about the scan! And all the very best for basting tomorrow. I hope it goes well for you and that you have the next few days to yourself. 

Aimee - A weight watchers leader?? The mind boggles. I am sorry to hear about your DH's car accident. I hope that he makes a quick recovery and that the air bed does not get too uncomfortable. 

Kizzy - I was told 36 hours after my last injection as well. I think you need to ask yourclinic what the story is.

Mouse - Sorry to hear about the hockey loss. But it sounds like you had a Chance to let your hair down and have a good boogie. Your DH sounds like he is talking sense, but it does still mean you have a plan B up your sleeve. I so hope you don't need it!

Hopeful - I am so sorry to hear about your negative. Take lots of care of you and DH and take your time to heal. It is not easy, but with each negative there are things to learn. I hope that your clinic have been able to gain loads of useful information that makes the next cycle more comfortable and results in a positive!

Jules - Welcome and all the very best for basting today! I hope you are able to relax for a couple of days after. 

Chickadee - All the very best for your scan. Fingers crossed that you can now get on with it as well!

Pri - Glad that it is chocolate that you are indulging in and not the other!

Corrina - I am so sorry to hear about your negative my sweets. Go and relax, soak and nurture yourself while the house is quiet! Thinking of you sweets.

Well, I have to say that watching the Commonwealth Games is not good for keeping th stress levels down. I keep yelling at the tele. DH has been away all weekend and was dismayed at the little I had down around the house. I am relaxing and focusing! What can I say. Enjoying the dreaming! As for chocolate - I am a bit of a Green and Blacks fan I have to say. Saddened to learn they have sold a third of their shares to Cadbury's.

take care girls and wishing you all a day to nurture your souls!

M x


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Ladies!

Just wanted to say Hi and introduce myself. I have posted on a couple of threads so I feel like I know a few of you but thought I should join in on this thread as it seems the busiest! I have found some great info on this forum and its also nice to talk to others going through the same thing.

We have been TTC for three years, had an ectopic pregnancy two and a half years ago and lost my right tube. Nothing has happened since then so we have gone down the road to IUI via six months on Chlomid. I am just starting my third round after two BFN's   and have been basted this morning so will be taking it easy for the next few days (not that I need an excuse - lying on the sofa with a magazine and a cup of tea sounds great to me!) 

My main concern at the moment (of the many!) is that Chlomid seems to have thinned my uterus lining - it was 8mm, then 4mm and is 6mm this month. The doctor says they will try me on Menopur next or a few natural cycles as I am ovulating without Chlomid. Any advice anyone can offer me on this would be greatly appreciated! A lot of clinics seem to abandon if it less than 8mm so I would be interested to know if anyone has had a BFP with a lining of this measurement.

love Dixie xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi girls

won't pretend I can keep up with you all - so much happened!!

Sending   to corinna and hopeful - I'm thinking of you girls - be strong x

Hi and welcome to Dixie dee - good luck to you.  Also to Jules - hope basting goes well - take it easy today.

Chickadee - Hi and good luck for the scan.

Deb Good luck for the basting and joining us girlies on the 2ww.

Leoarna - how you doing, must read your diary, I haven't done one.  Would like to but do you have to write it everyday

Big hi to everyone else - sorry to be a shy with the personals.  Doesn't mean that I'm not thinking of you all.

Love and  

Jan xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all

Welcome to all the newbies.

Good luck everyone

Claire


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Jan, I think you can use the diary however you want to; last time round I was doing one entry per day, whereas Liz did two or three. I just find it really helpful to express my hopes and fears in one place, and to know that my thoughts are recorded for those moments in the small hours where it all gets a bit much and I can't sleep.... 

Hello to Dixie Dee, and although I can't answer your question about the lining, it does seem that every rule there is about getting pregnant has been successfully broken by at least one woman who uses this site, so my rule is, there are no rules! I'm only a few days ahead of you so let's hope we both get BFP's very soon!

Misky, I wouldn't worry about shouting at the tv, I reckon watching sporting achievement is actually very good for us girlies, triumph against adversity and all that... One of my personal mottos is that if Ellen MacArthur can be the fastest woman round the planet, I can have a baby!

This is just a quickie before I walk the dogs, so a big hello to everyone else!

p.s. Liz, if you're reading but not writing, I hope you are OK.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

and   to all the lovely IUI girlies!!!

Sending special    to Hopeful and Corrina, I know exactly how you feel and so do lots of other ladies...thats wot made me feel better after BFN, it does get better promise....just spoil yourself, go out and get totally wrecked, thats wot I did ha ha!! Seriously tho, thinking of ya both    

Debs, hope basting went well

Jan hope you arent going too   yet!!

Hi to everyone else I simply cant keep up!!!! 

love and hugs XXXXX


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello and welcome to Dixie 

Corrina, sorry honey , will you test again or just wait to see if the witch appears?

Jan, how are you my wee chickie?

Well, just another small follie dance for me   , had a 13 and a 10 plus some really wee ones today...back for another scan on Wednesday but looking hopeful... 

talk to you all later no doubt

J x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Dixie Dee - Welcome. Sorry that I can not answer your question either. All the very best for basting today. There are two of you basting today. 

Jan - Hi. Hope things have improved with DH and you are able to relax some what. 

Leoarna - Thanks. The thing is I yell at them wanting them to go really well and then cry when the national anthems are played. Bit emotional today. I like the Ellen MacArthur motto tho.

Chickadee - A small follie dance coming up. All the very best for Wednesdays scan

Take care girlie's!

M x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Dixie Dee, you have came to the right place.

Chickadee pic is brill, I need 1 for myself, want tell you what I could do to that bod  

Corrina and hopeful just want to send you my love, never gets easier.

Chickadee follie dance coming your way    

Jan hope you are ok, and everything has settled you need to stay stress free honey.

Lucy how are you?

Big hello to everyone else, I wish I could get on at work, trying to keep up with you  , but its great to come home and read whats been happening with you all.

I start my injections tomorrow, just hope I dont respond too well, I did no the menogon.

Love Katrina


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi chickadee, ill prob wait to see what happens, ive started to notice really light spotting and knicker checking is number 1 priority today!! had my big cry, watched some telly, cried at baby ads, found out 17 year old i know is PG by accident (RAHHH!) you know how it is
tak ecare all
Corrina


----------



## helen27 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi all

Just thought I should introduce myself too.  I'm just about to start my first cycle of IUI (was due to start it this cycle, but there was a problem, which seems to be sorted out now  ) just waiting for   to show

Anyway, I've been looking at this thread for a while, but didn't feel right joining in as I hadn't actually started the IUI yet (also thought it would be wrong to stay on the Clomid thread seeing as I'm not taking that anymore either).  So hope you don't mind.

but I wanted to say Hello to everyone and wishing you all the hugest luck and   for your treatment!!!

H x


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Ladies!

Thanks for the warm welcome - it is nice to have found a lovely forum like this! 

Hi to Helen - just wanted to say good luck with your first cycle! Lets hope you get a BFP very soon.

Leonara - thanks for your reply, I know that you are right but I will insist on stressing and analysing every bit if info! 

Carrie - I know how you feel about people falling pregnant by accident, a girl I know has just fallen with her second baby. Her little boy practically lives with his grandparents and she is the first to admit that she does not like babies/children and the effect that they have had on her life i.e. she can't go the pub every night. It makes me so mad when there are people like us who would be great parents yet are not being given the chance. Don't get me started on this topic as I could rant forever!

Baby dust to all and lets hope for lots of BFP's this month!!!!

love Dixie xxx


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Ladies, Hoping i can join in!! 
Had our first go at IUI last month, had to have it abandoned as my follies weren't big enough.  Having another go this cycle, just been for a scan today - go back next week so should have a rough idea of when I'll get "basted".    I am really excited, it seems forever since we decided to start IUI & still not had a go!
Just wanted to say *"GOOD LUCK"* to all of you, there seems to be so many of you on here, i have posted before but not on this thread, think i was a bit nervous and i don't know why because everyone has been great with me!!
Love and Luck, Britta xxx


----------



## helen27 (Jul 16, 2005)

Good luck Britta, will keep my fingers crossed for you!!

take care
h x


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Its been a while since I've posted as we are still waiting for our appointment on the 28th March.  Only a week to go.
Still don't know what to expect but just taking one day at a time.

I'm afraid I can't keep up with the personals, even though I've been reading every day! I wanted to say Congrats to Lucy. I am so pleased for you and hopefully you can pass on some  - here's hoping.

I'm in a similar situation as Aimee, just waiting now. It seems to take ages.
Good luck to all the basters and 
Cathy


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


just a quickie just now cos im waiting for my d/h to collect me from work.


carrie - im so sorry.      


be back once i get home


xxdeborahxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

and welcome to Helen  

Britta, nice to see you here. I think we spoke on another thread...

Cathy, good to hear from you again...not too long now chick 

Corrina - don't ya just hate when you get to 'knicker checking' stage? Have some chocolate and try to relax hun

Katrina...I can imagine! lol Thanks for the follie dance, thanks to Misky too

Lu, you've been very quiet of late. How was the weekend away? You ok sweetie?

J x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


katrinar - thanks for the pm.

leoarna - i really hope you are right about celebrating.

misky - im not back at work till next monday thank goodness.

dixie dee - hello and welcome, best of luck with your tx.

chickadee -                                              

helen - hello and welcome, best of luch with your tx.

britta - hello and welcome, best of luck with the tx.

misky - thanks for all of your good wishes, it must take you ages to do your posts.

katrinar - best of luck for tomorrow   

just wanted to say a big THANK YOU to you all for all of the good wishes for tomorrow and this cycle.


i hope you all are well


xxdeborahxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello everyone....

Crikey O' Riley - this is such a busy thread....!!! 

Firstly wanted to say thanks for sending all your kind words and hugs... you're all so flippin' gorgeous!

Leonara - I do feel better today... think i should write out my weekend - it was so over emotional and upsetting. I know i'll pick myself up!! Thanks for your support.

Corrinna - sorry to hear you news. Think the one thing that has helped me is focussing on the next treatment and getting ready for that...  look after yourself. hugs to you hun xxx

Misky - good for you - do NOTHING, watch TV, SHOUT AT TELLY, EAT CHOCOLATE ... and basically INDULGE...this is stuff we ought to be doing anyway - not just during this tx!!!! xx

Dixie Dee - good luck - take it easy and i hope you get the result you want!   

Hello Claire and Jan too - hope everything's going ok 

Kizzymouse - thank you. i know, at least i have this site to offload all my tears, anxieties and stresses out on... (sorry girls!!!)

I had another appointment yesterday at the hospital to talk about future treatment... consultant said that because i overstimulated on the last IUI (i had an aspiration but this was privately) he recommends me moving to IVF. If i overstimulated on the NHS IUI he would abandon the cycle straight away and it looks lilkley that i will as i responded so well to the miminum doses of FSH. So... at the moment DP and i are mulling things over. Looks like we'll be heading down the IVF route sooner than we thought - i've only had 1 IUI. So, not sure whether or not to squeeze in another IUI privately (oh God, the cost!) or to forget it and muster up the strength for the IVF in May/June... decisions, decisions... Anyone been in a similar situation?

right best get myself ready for work - hope all goes well for you lovely ladies... good luck!!!



xxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi all, 

Can I join this thread please 

I've been reading it for a while now, but didn't feel that I could join in as I hadn't had an IUI. I was basted for the first time yesterday so feel like I can officially chat with you all!!  ()

I "know" a couple of you from other threads but this seems to be the one where it all happens! 

Wishing everyone well in their tx and sending lots of                   and      to you all,


xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Very quick - a warm welcome to Helen, Britta, and Mathilda and a welcome back to Cathy - my aren't we a big happy family!!!!!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow so much going on..Definitely not going to be able to keep up with personals..

Just wanted to say a very big   and welcome to the newcomers on this thread...to those of you waiting for the IUI - Don't worry - there are a couple of others including myself who are also waiting for the lovely       

Anyway   to all.. and lots of    

Pri..xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi there

OMG we have got so big (no i'm not being rude - I mean the amount of us on this thread)!!

Welcome to the newbie girls - Mathilda (hope the basting was ok) and Helen(lots of luck for your tx) 

Hi again to cathy, nice to have you back, hopefully time will fly to your app!!

Hopeful -   to you sweetie

Deb - thinking of you today, good luck with the basting - looking forward to having you join us on the 2ww!

Chickadee - glad follies are behaving, thats good news  

Misky - hope you are still chiiling out  

Lu - are you ok hun, you normally come on here alot??

Hi to all jabbers, basters, 2ww ers, AF waiters!!, love to you all - increasingly hard to mention you all 

Quicky on 'me' - I'm good, so positive (not sure why) - its now day 5 2ww, I'm sure things will change and   will set in!!!

jan x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


jan - hope you are ok and you dont go too       

leoarna - how are you coping on the 2ww   

mathilda - hello and welcome, best of luck   

katrina - hope the injections went well.


i had my basting this morning and it went well, test date is the 5th of april, am quite lucky cos i dont go back to work till monday so lots of time to relax.


hope you all are well

big   to everyone.

xxdeborahxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello everyone! 10 pages of gossip has been an awful lot to catch up on!

Firstly, a very warm welcome to Dixie Dee, Helen, Britta and Mathilda. I'm sure you'll find yourselves excercising parts of the brain that haven't been used before trying to keep up with everything on this thread but I wish you all great luck with your treatment!

Hopeful and Corrina - so sorry about your BFNs. Big hug to the both of you  

Tessa - good luck for the IVF, hun. Hope it will be your sticky BFP turn v soon.

Chickadee - hope the jobbin's going OK and good luck for the scan tomorrow     

Leoarna - you sound like you had a bit of a slapstick time on basting day. Hope you're a bit more chilled out now  

Amee - sorry to hear about your DHs accident and the forced abstention .. oh dear.

Jan - hope you're OK and managing to be relaxed on your 2WW  

Misky - thanks for spotting it was my birthday! I had a good day in Norfolk doing a bit of bird spotting but it was colder than the North Pole! I've also become a Commonwealth Games addict ... great stuff! 

I was very much enjoying the men rating conversation (John Simm - oh yes, Tom Selleck? Well, when I was about 10) and the chocolate one (Green & Black's all the way). 

Hello to all other jabbers and basters and waiters  

Kitty x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Glad the basting went well today, Deb.
Kitty x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Deb - good luck with your test on the 5th    i hope all goes well

Jan - hope everything stays good for you.   

my 2nd IUI is officially over, no need to wait an extra week as my consultant recommended as    arrived with avengance this morning. just waiting to start next and last cycle in may. in the mean time plenty of      for us. (think DH will be in shock as has been carrying life savings around for past 2 weeks lol!)

all the best ladies
Corrina


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies.

I'm sorry I've not been in touch. 

I'm really stressed out right now as have had spotting (brown) since Saturday. Hospital said not to worry and just go for scan on Monday 27th. This morning though I've had more spotting but bright red and more of it. 

I've got to go for a scan tomorrow at lunch, but can't think straight till then.

I'm sorry this is a me only post.

Just feel like curling up in a ball and crying. I know I should try not to stress but I can't help it.  

Lots of love to you all.

Lu


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Lucy

Just a quick one to say that I'm thinking of you, and I really hope that everything is OK.  Try to stay clam, I know it's difficult (I've been there).

Good luck tommorrow will be thinking of you

Love
Claire


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Big hugs, Lu.


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Lu

I hope and pray all goes well at the scan tomorrow      
Will be thinking of u....

Pri..xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh Lu, I'm thinking of you - hope everything is alright sweetie.

Try not to get too worked up ( I know its not easy though)xxxx

Deb - glad basting went well for you, take it easy now x

Hi to everyone else

love jan xx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Lucy, deep breaths, happy thoughts and positive vibes winging their way to you as I type....     big luv, hun, Leoarna xx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Can anyone advise me on getting the ticking thing to work on the bottom of my signature; I've been to ticker factory, created one, copied and pasted the URL into my profile page but not working.... Always a bit dim with the technology, me!


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh lu honey, try not to worry yourself. With some pregancies, i have heard this can be normal. Obviously, i can't comment on how you must be feeling, cos i've never been pregnant, i'm sure it is pretty scarey as you have been waiting for this moment for so long. Stressing about it will only make you worse! Good luck tomorrow at the scan, you'll be fine. I'm thinking of you - big hugs.   

A massive   to all the newcomers - welcome to this great thread. These ladies are soooo wonderful and supportive! 

So sorry to hear about the  's on the thread. Take some time out for yourselves, relax and look forward and prepare yourselves for the next treatment. 

Hi to everyone else, i can't believe how many ladies are on here now. I just can't keep up with everyone. Haven't been on here for a couple of days, so it has taken me ages to catch up with what is going on.

I'm looking forward to my next treatment, so excited - can't wait. Unfortuately, got to wait for the witch  to arrive, which is another 10 days away yet.  (I'm so impatient)

Take care everyone and good luck!!!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya

Lu - Take it easy hun. Lots of     for you, i really hope it is implantation spotting and not anything alarming, it is very very normal to get it but blooming alarming, have you any cramps or pains? I understand fully how you feel. Get lots of rest and be kind to yourself. Let us know how tomorrow goes sweetheart!

All my love and best wishes, Charlie xxx

Leoarna - ticker: are you copying the right url? it needs to be the one that says for fertilityfriends forum which i believe is the second one down. I hope that does the trick hun!

Lots of love to you all, Charlie x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Charlie, hopefully have sussed it... now, for my next trick, I will upload a photo! xx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

I mean now I have....xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

no, now!


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

I give up!!!!


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Keep trying, frustrating 'ay!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Leorna

See if this helps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45976.0.html
or
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51951.0.html

Pri..xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Too much   going on!!!!!! 

Lucy BIG   for you, hope everything is okay, let us know chick.

Debs glad basting went well

Jan glad you r feeling  

To everyone else lots and lots of     

One day when I get time I will do lots of personals...promise!!! 


Leonara....I think maybe you are not putting the img's at either side of your url.

You have to put  img in the square brackets next to P on keyboard in lower case then copy and paste your url, then put /img in the same brackets.

That lets comp know its an image!!

Good luck XXX

Hope it works!! 

XXXX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls 

i have posted a few times before BUT just wanted to introduce myself

i am in the midst of injecting menapur and was hoping i would be ready for basting but    no i have not got any follicles and have been injecting for 22 days now. nurse did say we might have to abandon but luckily i can carry on i go back on Friday to see if any follies have appeared  just hope   doesnt arrive. 

i did previously have 6 cycles of clomid all  

Feel like everything i do doesnt seem to go right, sorry to moan but having a bit of a down day today  
has this happened to anyone else been nice to hear from anyone who it has as i feel very alone at the moment  

spreading lots of   to everyone


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the welcomes ladies! 

Lucy- we've never "met" before, but I've been following your story (I'm at LRI too so was very interested to see how it went for you) I've got my fingers crossed that it all goes well for you tomorrow- a friend of mine bled all the way through her pregnancy and ended up with a beautiful, healthy baby boy- so don't go thinking negative thoughts      

Tcardy- hi!   Can't help with your query I'm afraid, but I wanted to send you some     and hope you feel better soon- just know that on here you are NEVER alone and I'm sure someone else will be able to offer you some advice.

Leonara- I was struggling too with the ticker thingy but finally managed it- stupid me was putting it in the URL box at the bottom instead of in my profile box- duh!!!    Hope you figure it out soon!!  

Lots of     and    to all.
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home peeps http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52266.new.html#new


----------

